# Can I go on dole/look for job while on career break?



## howdyhowdy (24 Nov 2011)

I went on a one year career break from teaching to travel abroad. It is until sept 2012. I have to return home to Ireland but I have absolutely no money/ income etc. Am I entitled to look for a job (that's not teaching) or claim the dole/ job seekers benefit? I'm so confused about what I can do. I'd love advice..thanks


----------



## howdyhowdy (24 Nov 2011)

*just to verify...*

I must return home because my dad was diagnosed with cancer. I have no money etc because just before I found out, I had travelled around oz and was settling back down in Melbourne to earn more money.


----------



## gipimann (24 Nov 2011)

While on a career break, you are deemed to be "not unemployed" for the purposes of claiming Jobseekers, so you won't be eligible.

You will have to check the terms and conditions of your career break to find out whether you can work or not - in my own organisation, a person on career break cannot become an employee in Ireland (they can work in self-employment).


----------



## howdyhowdy (24 Nov 2011)

*Thats what I thought*

I'm entitled to 40 days subbing. My only hope now is to get a bar job/retail work. I'm just kicking myself for spending the money I had..I just didn't see this coming.


----------



## millieforbes (24 Nov 2011)

In the circumstances it's probably worth approaching your employer and explaining the situation, they may be able to shorten you career break or help in some way


----------



## Black Sheep (24 Nov 2011)

Not sure if you mean you cannot work at all at any other type of job or that you simply cannot teach during career break.

If the latter then do you wish to become your father's carer or does he need full time care at the moment. Apologies if I'm making assumptions here.


----------



## howdyhowdy (24 Nov 2011)

No, I'm not my father's carer. He's going through extensive treatment at the moment but I don't want to be any more of a financial burden than I already am. thus getting some income to support myself. 
My career break can't be shortened as another teacher has filled my job for the year. I checked our union website and I think it's just I'm not able to teach for more than 40 days. I really hope I do find another job. Must start printing out cvs and trekking the city!


----------



## bacchus (25 Nov 2011)

howdyhowdy said:


> I really hope I do find another job. Must start printing out cvs and trekking the city!



I understand you are still in Australia. What type of visa have you got?


----------

